# how many splines in miter joint?



## awlee (Jan 17, 2012)

Can I tap the expertise of the group? I'm making a decorative box about 11 inches deep and want to reinforce it with splines and also add a bit of a decorative touch to the corners. I never know how many splines to use per joint. In smaller boxes, say 3-4 inches deep, I use two. But for a deeper one? Is there a rule of thumb for the number of splines per inch of miter joint? Or maybe how far apart from ends? And, related question, is there a rule of thumb for how deep of a spline? I usually go 3/4 of the thickness of the wood, but I have no idea why.


----------



## Iamjacob (Mar 18, 2011)

There aren't any rules that I have ever come across. Use your judgement and do what looks right to you.

I would think I would go with 4 or 5 or 7 splines in a box of that size. Maybe 2 at each end and 1 in the middle, maybe 2 at each end and 3 in the middle.

As far as the depth goes, that's partially up to you as well. You want to go deep enough that you are getting good glue surface but other than that it's up to you. You can vary the depth to get different looking splines for different patterns or keep them all the same for consistency.


----------



## Rrrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Splines are primarily used to reinforce mitered corners. However, they add a very nice decorative touch. I would think you'd approach this along those lines. My next box is going to be a spline within a spline. I think that would look very nice. Also, if you put a spline all the way through a corner you could use the little ledge that you've created to hold the corners of a tray.


----------



## Iamjacob (Mar 18, 2011)

> Also, if you put a spline all the way through a corner you could use the little ledge that you ve created to hold the corners of a tray.


That's an awesome idea. A total "why didn't I think of that" idea.


----------

